# CHAT SESSIONS!!!



## CichlidStoner420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Okay, so.. we have this cool Chat feature up top of the forum here. I wounder if we can get a cpl nights out of the week at a certain time thats good for everyone and get some live chit chat going again?! Let me know!!! Figure maybe something small at first two nights out of the week.. maybe it just turns into something more regular..


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

almost any night works for me.


----------



## CichlidStoner420 (Jun 1, 2014)

not too many interested so far..


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah....


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

even one night a week would work for me.


----------

